

Before patches were possible, how did console games deal with bugs? - minimaxir
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=976550

======
minimaxir
Note that this thread was prompted by the massive QA issues in the biggest
games last year (notably Assassin's Creed: Unity and Master Chief Collection).

